

Sports Illustrated Lays Off All Staff Photographers - uptown
https://nppa.org/node/69374

======
jscheel
I can just imagine the next SI cover having a crap photo of the Super Bowl
from a sideline journalist's iphone.

------
at-fates-hands
Am I wrong to assume their digital magazine site and their published magazine
are two different entities then?

Wouldn't the other side of the house want these guys as staff photographers?
Doesn't make sense to let all of these incredibly talented guys just do out on
the open market.

